# Nfaa mids



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BHFS 300/59, 21 I/O ................ The miss was fugly...FUGLY.....*FUGLY!*

Jeremy, Darrin was so SCARED of getting beat down he left his bow at home!! :nod: Yep, I said that...............


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good shooting !


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeremy Dean put up a good score. 300 60X 22 i/o


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> Jeremy Dean put up a good score. 300 60X 22 i/o


But he was using "cheater" gear! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good shooting Lep. I knew the old man still had it in him.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> BHFS 300/59, 21 I/O ................ The miss was fugly...FUGLY.....*FUGLY!*
> 
> Jeremy, Darrin was so SCARED of getting beat down he left his bow at home!! :nod: Yep, I said that...............


well Kent, I guess those PSE's fit you well. :59: Well done! Keep movin up! :thumbs_up


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

gobblemg said:


> Jeremy Dean put up a good score. 300 60X 22 i/o


I would say that's excellent for someone that's just toying around with the Dark side!


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> BHFS 300/59, 21 I/O ................ The miss was fugly...FUGLY.....*FUGLY!*
> 
> Jeremy, Darrin was so SCARED of getting beat down he left his bow at home!! :nod: Yep, I said that...............


Lmao!!!!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

120x's 55iso the first day and 46 the second day


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> 120x's 55iso the first day and 46 the second day


Wow!!! That smokin!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I'm not quite "there" ^^^^^^ lol!

Sr BHFS

54/17 Friday
56/17 Saturday


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good shooting Lep. I knew the old man still had it in him.


JFC! I really feel old when the son of a friend since the eighth grade is referred to as an old man.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> 120x's 55iso the first day and 46 the second day


WOAAAAAAAAAAA! That's Precision Shooting Equipment doing what it does! I wonder if the DP I got from you will do that.(in someone else's hands of course) 
Excellent shooting! :set1_applaud:


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> WOAAAAAAAAAAA! That's Precision Shooting Equipment doing what it does! I wonder if the DP I got from you will do that.(in someone else's hands of course)
> Excellent shooting! :set1_applaud:


First 60x I ever shot was with the dom you have


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> First 60x I ever shot was with the dom you have


OK, well I guess it's not the bow then!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bopo2 said:


> Lmao!!!!


I've been waiting for my phone to ring......... A few years ago I taunted him on here and some of his club members thought I was being serious and told him about it! :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> JFC! I really feel old when the son of a friend since the eighth grade is referred to as an old man.


Well he is an old man to me.....even if he is a "new" old man...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jim that makes us even older than the bows with training wheels.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice Kent, where did you shoot? I miss my bud Darrin.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Nice Kent, where did you shoot? I miss my bud Darrin.


Shot mids at your place, Prince William. Some "old" guys showing up here. I saw TCR1 posted on another thread.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Shot mids at your place, Prince William. Some "old" guys showing up here. I saw TCR1 posted on another thread.


Hell, I should have come out, didn't know mids were going on. Guess I am getting "old"...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Hell, I should have come out, didn't know mids were going on. Guess I am getting "old"...


Don't feel bad...I forgot it was going on also :doh:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't feel bad...I forgot it was going on also :doh:


Yeah, I miss shooting. It's been a long time since I broke out the UE. My problem is I work to much, no time for ish...


----------

